

Ask HN: I'm visiting Palo Alto tonight. What should I do? - Osiris

I'm in Palo Alto tonight by myself for my day job. I'd love suggestions on what to do tonight.
======
Capt_Crunch
[http://www.quora.com/What-do-young-people-in-Palo-Alto-do-
fo...](http://www.quora.com/What-do-young-people-in-Palo-Alto-do-for-fun)

------
bitops
If a movie is playing, go to the Stanford theatre downtown. Eat Mediterranean
Wraps next door. Go to Hookah Spot afterwards. : )

------
asifjamil
if you're looking for an adventure, go down to the google headquarters in
Mountain View and take a ride around the campus on one of the colored employee
bikes.

------
nicklovescode
visit Stanford

